# special items that campers request



## Gruntilda (Dec 20, 2017)

Do the animals actually have to be in your main camp in order to request a special item if they are at a high enough level?


----------



## LuciaMew (Dec 20, 2017)

Yes, you have to talk to them at your camp in order to get their request for special items.


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

